# Foot Pain



## heartofwisdom (Mar 1, 2011)

I just got diagnosed. I just read foot pain is a symptom. I have extreme foot pain in my arches. I rub every night use ice packs and soak in ice water. I thought I just had flat feet.

My feet don't burn, just ache. Is it really another symptom?

Thanks,
Robin


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Yes, it is. I have had achey feet since all this happened to me. Somedays my feet just kill me. I also have been getting gout in my right foot. Never had these issues before.


----------



## Workaholic (Mar 1, 2011)

My feet also have problems from time to time. Not necessarily foot aches, more like cramps. Feels kind of like a charlie horse between my toes. My bit toe and the one next to it will spread apart from the muscle cramp and have me on the floor in seconds in terrible pain. Once, it happened to both my feet at the same time and it was absolutely horrible.

I always thought it was because I had high arches, too. I'm starting to learn that every medical problem or subtle issue I've ever had in the past few years is related to this disease.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

heartofwisdom said:


> I just got diagnosed. I just read foot pain is a symptom. I have extreme foot pain in my arches. I rub every night use ice packs and soak in ice water. I thought I just had flat feet.
> 
> My feet don't burn, just ache. Is it really another symptom?
> 
> ...


Robin; I could not walk the pain was so bad in my feet and ankles. I would sit down and cry. Hubby and I were in the restaurant business and you know what that means! You need your feet to NOT hurt.

I cringe at the memory of it.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Foot, ankle and knee pain that got worse as the day went on.

Almost completely gone now after 3 months, hang in there, it gets better!


----------



## Catie516 (Mar 18, 2011)

I may be on this site for hours - just saw your post about foot pain and didn't even know that it was related!!! I had been having foot pain recently (before the Levothyroxine) and just realized it was gone!! Would hurt so bad - didn't know what!!

After I started my treatment I had stopped taking my calcium before bed and had severe restless legs - after having seen the commercials on tv about the meds for restless legs DID not want to do that so started re-taking my 3 citrical tablets (1800 mg calcuim total for the 3 tablets) before going to bed and the restless legs have gone. I was told to take 2200 of calcium at least 4 years ago and have ever since - but was super paranoid in not wanting to have anything interfere with the thyroid meds.
Thanks so much!


----------

